# IFrames zu 100% Strecken



## liquidbeats (2. April 2004)

Nabend,
Wollte mal Nachfragen ob es Möglich ist Inline Frames in der Höhe und Breite zu 100% zu strecken ?
Habe es schon mit hight="100%" versucht, Funktionierte jedoch nicht.

Gibt es sowas denn überhaupt ?
Machbar müsste das eigentlich sein oder?


Gruß Andy.C


----------



## shorty (2. April 2004)

Hi,

lies hier mal weiter....

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials152425.html


----------



## liquidbeats (2. April 2004)

In meinem quelltext  ist es richtig angegeben ... 

Hier mal der ausschnitt!


```
<iframe frameborder="0" height="500" width="750" scrolling="auto" src="<? echo"$link"; ?>"></iframe>
```


 _height="500"_

Ich sagte ja das ich mich vershcrieben habe, dann hab ich mich halt zugleich noch verlsen. Im Quelltest steht es aber korrekt.

Ich möchte es zu 100% Strecken. geht das nun oder nicht?


----------



## liquidbeats (2. April 2004)

Hat sich Erledigt.
Ich Include das einfach mal 
<? Include ("$link"); ?>

sollte aber TRotzdem eine Ahnung haben, ob es Möglich ist ein Inline Frame in der Höhe und Breite zu 100% zu strecken wie die Tabellen auch, würde ich mir Freuen Bescheit zu geben.

MFG: Andy


----------

